# Deltec 300 mce problems...



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello all.

Was just wondering if anyone has the same issues as I do with the deltec mce300. Whenever I have to turn it off it takes forever to get it back up and running. I can always see an airbubble stuck in the inlet tube. I try to bleed it but it just never goes smoothly.

Today i have been without skimmer most of the day trying to get this thing primed... Any recommendations?? I have tried the on and off thing sever times and also kinking the air hose to ensure no air us getting in..


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

When re starting, hold your finger over the air hose, this is the hose that's hooked up to the pump,


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I have tried that. Also tried kinking the hose and seems to make no difference. 

It is working now. It took a almost a full day but it eventually just started. I would turn it on for a while and then leave it off for a while then turn it back on etc.... Is that normal for this skimmer??

The first few months after I got it it would start right back up with no issues...
I'm afraid to turn it off anymore....


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't see why you would turn it off unless you are working on it or some system its connected to. They should run all the time.


----------



## herefishyfishy (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, I recently got some mushroom corals and was advised that when I feed to turn off anything that pulls water out of tank etc... I don't think I will be doing that anymore...

Also, even the manual for my deltec says you should turn it off for atleast 15 mins a week to prevent buildup and also for cleaning...


----------

